# Need help deciding trade!



## Kainan (22 Oct 2015)

CONDENSED VERSION:
 What is more fun/rewarding, Comms research or a Combat arms trade? Or perhaps another occupation? 

__________________________________________________________________________________________


OK, for quite a while i have wanted to join the Canadian forces as a NCM, a few weeks ago I finally had my foreign high-school education equivalated to the Canadian system (all subjects up to grade 12 including biology, math, chemistry and physics) and immediately scheduled a CFAT which I ended up doing a few days ago along with the TSD.

After looking at what was available on forces.ca applied for the following trades:

-Intelligence Operator (i knew they would most likely delete this one but i threw it on for fun anyway)
-Infantry Soldier
-Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist

After taking the CFAT and TSD tests i had a conversation with a recruiter about my scores and the trades available to me, I was fairly surprised to hear that i had all trades available to me (excluding the ones requiring a diploma or degree) and after some discussion he said that i would even be a very competitive applicant for Comms RSCH(had a few slots open), which he implied might be a good starting point if i wanted to be an INT OP. Overall his recommendation was to find a trade that i really want to do, and to only apply to that one trade or i would most likely be placed in the trade with the most demand (which would have been Infantry with 500 slots open at the moment).

Right now I feel like i am stuck, I want to make the right choice and do a job that i find rewarding and really enjoy. The last thing I want to do is have a job where I am bored/hate my life. 

One big problem i have with committing to the Comms RSCH trade is that i cant seem to find very much specific information about the trade itself as very few people are willing to leak information about it, other than the forces.ca video where a guy says "its never boring, but you don't tell your kids what happened at work today" and another guy saying it involves "cyberspace, computer networks, and high tech communications".
Do they do any work with the CSE? Are they at all involved and offer training in cyber warfare? 

Now on the other side of the equation i also feel like I would also really enjoy a job in the combat arms, I am in excellent physical and mental condition (20/10 vision, not colorblind, 60+ situps /min,  100 pushups, 1.5 miles in around 10 minutes no genetic abnormalities etc..) I am not easily phased, If properly trained I would be more than willing to engage with enemy forces or disarm a mine or an IED, I really don't crack under pressure. I also feel I would absolutely love to go skydiving.  I also would love the opportunity to be deployed somewhere.

Overall I just want to make sure I am making the right choice, money here isn't a factor for me as long as I am doing something that I enjoy and find rewarding in other ways. I want to serve my country and ideally I want to be involved in something I will want to stick with for many years to come, that I feel I am making a positive impact in. If anyone can help in the decision making process it would be very much appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Oct 2015)

In very general terms:

Infantry, you will be part of the kinetic battlespace and challenged physically more than mentally at first, in that you won't be in charge of or responsible for other soldiers, tactical decisions, etc.  Deploying would likely happen but probably not like the past decade involved in afghanistan/war fighting.

Comm Rsch  you will be part of the cyber battlespace and challenged mentally more than physically but there is a bona-fide cyber battlespace every day.  You will also not be in charge of others initial or tactical decisions, etc  but will learn a truckload of skills.  You could be in a secure bldg environment or possibly a field unit.  They do lots of neat stuff that they legitimately can't talk about, but it is pretty unique and specialized.   Comm Rsch could be a good stepping stone to Int Op but would be a pay drop as com rsch is spec pay from Cpl level up.

If you have a talent with languages, that would be very good with Comm Rsch. 

Infantry is pretty army centric, where as Comm Rsch you could work with army, navy, air force or joint units.

Both are challenging, one more physically and the other one more mentally.   Both learn to operate in their respective battlespace.

hope that helps some.


----------



## Kainan (22 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the input i really appreciate it  If anyone else has any more insight it would be much appreciated, I will happily award 25 coin things to all input  even if its as simple as "Being an Armored Soldier is awesome and i love this job more than my wife."

... on a side note I read this article a while ago on how the infantry supposedly are only given 50 bullets a year to train with, is that true? (I still intend to join the canadian forces even if there may be a current lack of funding.) http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/bruce-moncur/canadian-forces_b_6407088.html


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2015)

Kainan said:
			
		

> What is more fun/rewarding, Comms research or a Combat arms trade? Or perhaps another occupation?



Have you searched occupations on this site? 

Communicator Research Operator
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rsch&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=R9YoVoHPM-HE8gf64KWIAQ&gws_rd=ssl

Combat Arms
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rsch&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=R9YoVoHPM-HE8gf64KWIAQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+combat+arms

Infantry
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rsch&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=R9YoVoHPM-HE8gf64KWIAQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+infantry

etc...



			
				Kainan said:
			
		

> ... on a side note I read this article a while ago on how the infantry supposedly are only given 50 bullets a year to train with, is that true? (I still intend to join the canadian forces even if there may be a current lack of funding.) http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/bruce-moncur/canadian-forces_b_6407088.html



That article was discussed here,

Commentary "Why No One Should Join the Canadian Forces"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/117657.0
5 pages.


----------



## Lumber (22 Oct 2015)

Kainan said:
			
		

> If anyone else has any more insight it would be much appreciated, I will happily award 25 coin things to all input  even if its as simple as "Being an Armored Soldier is awesome and i love this job more than my wife."



Deal!

Navy! You want to go Navy! You get an extra $600-$800 a month just for living in Halifax/Victoria, you get an extra $350 a month just for working on a ship that goes to sea every once and a while (or perhaps a lot more than that). You get to travel around the world and see amazing places that would cost you thousands of dollars to see on your own time. Our sailors are highly skilled, and because our navy is (relatively) small, each member is a highly valued asset. This means you will be flown from coast to coast every now and then to fill positions in the other fleet (say for a week or two, or a few month). They are kind of like mini paid vacations. 

Seriously, there is nothing bad about serving on a warship... at all...


----------



## dimsum (22 Oct 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Deal!
> 
> Navy! You want to go Navy! You get an extra $600-$800 a month just for living in Halifax/Victoria, you get an extra $350 a month just for working on a ship that goes to sea every once and a while (or perhaps a lot more than that). You get to travel around the world and see amazing places that would cost you thousands of dollars to see on your own time. Our sailors are highly skilled, and because our navy is (relatively) small, each member is a highly valued asset. This means you will be flown from coast to coast every now and then to fill positions in the other fleet (say for a week or two, or a few month). They are kind of like mini paid vacations.
> 
> Seriously, there is nothing bad about serving on a warship... at all...



Or....(coming from a former MARS guy) try for Aircrew and join the Long Range Patrol community.  Greenwood isn't Halifax and Comox isn't Victoria, but Comox (at least) is a really nice place to live.  When we're away in Japan, Hawaii, San Diego, the UK, Italy, the Caribbean, Australia, New Zealand, etc. we're there for a decent amount of time (weeks to potentially months), live in hotels and actually explore the country we're in.  

Plus, and this was my pet peeve in the RCN, our weekends and evenings (unless flying) are ours - no Duty Watch.  

 :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Oct 2015)

:cheers: for not being harsh on the ditch!


----------



## dimsum (22 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> :cheers: for not being harsh on the ditch!



Wolfville is quite nice.


----------



## Kainan (22 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Have you searched occupations on this site?
> 
> Communicator Research Operator
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rsch&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=R9YoVoHPM-HE8gf64KWIAQ&gws_rd=ssl
> ...



yes i have searched on this site but i don't have any real comparison as to what is more fun.


----------



## Kainan (22 Oct 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Deal!
> 
> Navy! You want to go Navy! You get an extra $600-$800 a month just for living in Halifax/Victoria, you get an extra $350 a month just for working on a ship that goes to sea every once and a while (or perhaps a lot more than that). You get to travel around the world and see amazing places that would cost you thousands of dollars to see on your own time. Our sailors are highly skilled, and because our navy is (relatively) small, each member is a highly valued asset. This means you will be flown from coast to coast every now and then to fill positions in the other fleet (say for a week or two, or a few month). They are kind of like mini paid vacations.
> 
> Seriously, there is nothing bad about serving on a warship... at all...



Are you sure there is "nothing bad about serving on a warship... at all..."?  I do absolutely love to travel. But i am curious as to what the drawbacks are. Are there many people who "hate" it and if so what is the thing they "hate".


----------



## dimsum (22 Oct 2015)

Kainan said:
			
		

> Are you sure there is "nothing bad about serving on a warship... at all..."?  I do absolutely love to travel. But i am curious as to what the drawbacks are. Are there many people who "hate" it and if so what is the thing they "hate".



Well, I put up my 2c a few posts ago, but there is a big difference in how the RCAF (except Sea King) travels and how the RCN travels - I'll include the Sea King community with the RCN.  

I've never understood how "you stay in 5-star hotels for weeks at a time in nice areas" was ever seriously intended as an insult.


----------



## Teager (22 Oct 2015)

As a former combat arms guy if I could do it all over again or if I was still in I'd be headed to the RCAF side. Being cold or extremely hot and sitting in mud is only fun for so long and then you begin to think of those 5 star hotels.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Oct 2015)

It isn't all glamour and fun.  DAILY, you have to decide what restaurants you are going to eat at, what location are you going to go sight-seeing at, or the always troublesome "who is driving the rental SUV today".  

Even above those issues, sometimes you get a room and it only has a 27" flatscreen in it.  Add to that the totally UNSAT "basic cable" service and/or slower WiFi speeds some hotels have, and well...how do you maintain morale under such conditions?

 8)

Good times at the office


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2015)

Teager said:
			
		

> Being cold or extremely hot and sitting in mud is only fun for so long and then you begin to think of those 5 star hotels.



Check-in, rather than dig-in?  



			
				Kainan said:
			
		

> yes i have searched on this site but i don't have any real comparison as to what is more fun.



Nothing wrong with a job that gives you a little adrenalin rush now and then. Good luck.


----------



## dimsum (22 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It isn't all glamour and fun.  DAILY, you have to decide what restaurants you are going to eat at, what location are you going to go sight-seeing at, or the always troublesome "who is driving the rental SUV today".
> 
> Even above those issues, sometimes you get a room and it only has a 27" flatscreen in it.  Add to that the totally UNSAT "basic cable" service and/or slower WiFi speeds some hotels have, and well...how do you maintain morale under such conditions?
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2015)

Like Liberace used to say after a bad concert review, "I cried all the way to the bank."


----------



## Kainan (22 Oct 2015)

I can understand how for some the stresses of choosing a restaurant might weigh heavy on the mind, however i believe i could likely take this high level of stress and might even be able to thrive in such an environment. Would a Comms RSCH op within the air-force occasionally be faced with difficult situations such as this?


----------



## dimsum (22 Oct 2015)

Kainan said:
			
		

> I can understand how for some the stresses of choosing a restaurant might weigh heavy on the mind, however i believe i could likely take this high level of stress and might even be able to thrive in such an environment. Would a Comms RSCH op within the air-force occasionally be faced with difficult situations such as this?



Less likely than the the ones in the adult one-sies.


----------



## Kainan (23 Oct 2015)

Seems like these forums aren't that active, somehow this is still the top unstickied topic within the Recruiting section. If anyone else has any input on a job within the forces that they love i would be happy to hear it.


----------



## dimsum (23 Oct 2015)

Kainan said:
			
		

> Seems like these forums aren't that active, somehow this is still the top unstickied topic within the Recruiting section. If anyone else has any input on a job within the forces that they love i would be happy to hear it.



That's because there are tons of topics on various trades scattered around the site.  Happy reading.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Oct 2015)

Kainan said:
			
		

> Seems like these forums aren't that active, somehow this is still the top unstickied topic within the Recruiting section. If anyone else has any input on a job within the forces that they love i would be happy to hear it.



http://www.forces.ca/en/job/airborneelectronicsensoroperator-8


----------



## GnyHwy (23 Oct 2015)

Go Arty, where you will learn Infantry and Comms skills, and work your way towards Int.   

Edited to add: Firing a 100lb projectile 10km high and 20km long and making a target go boom is kind of cool too!  :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Oct 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Less likely than the the ones in the adult one-sies.



 :blotto:  one-sies!


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That's because there are tons of topics on various trades scattered around the site.  Happy reading.



  :goodpost:


----------



## runormal (23 Oct 2015)

What ever you do make sure you could do a career in it. 

As a reservist ACISS (Army Communication and information Systems Specialist) I love my job. That being said I only do my job, 1 or 2 nights a week and 1 - 3 weekends a month. 

What I like about my job is the variety. While the end goal is always to provide communication support for the army this can be done in a variety of ways. Sometimes I'm dismounted and running around with the infantry (which can be fun when it doesn't rain  ). Other times we will set up a cp sometimes we operate out of the truck, other times it is literally an antenna out of a window. Or I can I be doing 8 on 8 off in the TOC. I even got lucky and managed to get to participate in an amphibious assault which was pretty fucking cool. I've also been on shift while an amphibious assault was happening , not quite as cool as being on the boat, but nevertheless ;D. One other time I was told that if I wasn't out of an area by a certain time I was going to die as they were going to live fire artillery in the area. Sometimes I sit on a hill for the weekend and relay messages while watching movies on tablet.  I've worked with Service, Engineers, Infantry, MPs and soon will be working with the artillery. Throughout my time with the infantry I've had various roles. I've been the  a platoon sig, an OC's sig, a duty sig in an infantry Cp, a duty sig in a TBG Toc. I've literally experienced every piece in the puzzle and it has made me a better signaler as a result. 

I also like the early opportunity of leadership in the trade. I'm currently a detachment commander and I am responsible for up to three people, thousands of dollars of equipment and I am responsible to liaise with senior officers from other units and at time provides guidance and suggestions with regards to communications. It truly is a lot of a fun.

There some things I hate and sometimes I'm bored (especially on the midnight - 6pm shift), but it is what is and the good outweighs the bad otherwise I would of left the reserves. 

Now I know the reg force is a whole other can of worms but if this sounds remotely interesting check out the video.
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/armycommunicationandinformationsystemsspecialist-171

edit:

What you should do is go here

http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70

And filter the jobs by a category that sounds interesting to you, read the descriptions and watch the videos. After read some threads on here and after if you still have questions ask them and someone will answer them.

Best of luck


----------



## mariomike (24 Oct 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> What you should do is go here
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70
> 
> And filter the jobs by a category that sounds interesting to you, read the descriptions and watch the videos. After read some threads on here and after if you still have questions ask them and someone will answer them.



Apparently, s/he already has,



			
				Kainan said:
			
		

> After looking at what was available on forces.ca applied for the following trades:





			
				Kainan said:
			
		

> yes i have searched on this site but i don't have any real comparison as to what is more fun.


----------



## medicineman (24 Oct 2015)

Take all the trades you're interested in, write them down and toss them around in a hat.  Write down the first three that come out in the order they come out.  You've figured out what you're going to apply for  :nod:.

MM


----------



## mariomike (24 Oct 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Take all the trades you're interested in, write them down and toss them around in a hat.  Write down the first three that come out in the order they come out.  You've figured out what you're going to apply for  :nod:.
> 
> MM



Looks like these three,



			
				Kainan said:
			
		

> After looking at what was available on forces.ca applied for the following trades:
> 
> -Intelligence Operator (i knew they would most likely delete this one but i threw it on for fun anyway)
> -Infantry Soldier
> -Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist


----------

